# Muzzles



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Looking for a leather basket muzzle, preferably with the hard strip at the nose. 

Does anyone have any recommendations for a brand they like?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nobody uses a muzzle?


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

I don't have one. But if I did, I want a customized one from working dog dry goods. I really like the company and what they are doing for working dogs too.
https://www.workingdogdrygoods.com/muzzles.html


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Sorry, I just saw this. Of course I use muzzles, Kimber has a muzzle title .Are you talking like an agitation muzzle? My favorite muzzle I have is actually the least expensive from For Dog Trainers. The leather is actually really nice, good quality, I’ve had it three years and have zero issues with it. https://www.fordogtrainers.com/leat...zle-with-antirubbing-nose-padding-p-3849.html

I also have a redline muzzle that is also decent, but I usually just use that one to entridice dogs to the muzzle. 

I’ve heard great things about Hortons custom muzzles, but I don’t have any experience with them personally. https://hortonsquality.com/Muzzles/


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

@mycobraracr

It doesn't have to be hardcore agitation. He took exception to the vet being to close to me and Jax last time. Decent one for safety, not work but I want plenty of air flow for him, with the nose strip that he can't bite thru.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> @mycobraracr
> 
> It doesn't have to be hardcore agitation. He took exception to the vet being to close to me and Jax last time. Decent one for safety, not work but I want plenty of air flow for him, with the nose strip that he can't bite thru.



I’d check out some of the muzzles from for dog trainers. I’ve been really impressed with their quality on their muzzles. I’ll be buying a wire basket muzzle from them in the near future, just haven’t got one yet.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

mycobraracr said:


> I’d check out some of the muzzles from for dog trainers. I’ve been really impressed with their quality on their muzzles. I’ll be buying a wire basket muzzle from them in the near future, just haven’t got one yet.


You are happy with the airflow on that? If she can work in it then he can certainly have enough to sit thru a vet exam. I should be able to call and get help with sizing, right?


----------



## DaBai (Aug 13, 2017)

I have never used a leather muzzle, but I do recommend plastic jafco muzzle and this wire muzzle: https://www.german-shepherd-dog-bre...ire-dog-muzzle-for-german-shepherd-p-375.html 

One problem with jafco though is that the airflow could be better.
One problem with the wire muzzle is that it really hurts when the dog bumps into you. Also I am somehow paranoid about children poking fingers into the wire opening, lol, guess that is because I used to be that crazy kid haha.

Let us know if you find a leather muzzle you like! I love trying out new muzzles on my dog


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> @mycobraracr
> 
> It doesn't have to be hardcore agitation. He took exception to the vet being to close to me and Jax last time. Decent one for safety, not work but I want plenty of air flow for him, with the nose strip that he can't bite thru.


For this purpose, you only need an inexpensive cloth muzzle you can get at a pet store.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't like the cloth muzzles.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I got a wire basket muzzle from For Dog Trainers ages ago. It is still the best I've seen for allowing panting and drinking and airflow. They could punch and leave a bruise from the metal but there is no biting through it.

I have not been kind to mine and it is still perfectly functional maybe 8 years old?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I like the wire basket muzzle. Plenty of room to relax the jaw pant and drink. http://leerburg.com/wirebasketmuzzles.htm


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> I don't like the cloth muzzles.


I always had to muzzle my old dog at the vet and he would absolutely bite at the vet and had a very hard bite. I used an agitation muzzle for muzzle work, but only needed a simple cloth muzzle for the vet and there were never any problems.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Chip Blasiole said:


> I always had to muzzle my old dog at the vet and he would absolutely bite at the vet and had a very hard bite. I used an agitation muzzle for muzzle work, but only needed a simple cloth muzzle for the vet and there were never any problems.


I don't doubt you, Chip. We've used the cloth on our Boxers at the vet. I just don't want one and would rather buy a decent leather one.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Which one did you end up going with? We are contemplating using one to introduce Ranger to my wife's pup when he arrives.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nigel said:


> Which one did you end up going with? We are contemplating using one to introduce Ranger to my wife's pup when he arrives.


None yet. Been busy getting ready to trial.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> None yet. Been busy getting ready to trial.


Good luck at the trial!


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

I like the Ray Allen, RAM9 leather muzzle. That is what we use for vet visits, agitation work, conditioning exercises and anything else the dog needs to be muzzled for.

https://www.rayallen.com/original-ram-black-leather-agitation-muzzles


----------

